
React Intro for People Who Know Just Enough JQuery to Get by (2019 Version) - pbowyer
https://medium.freecodecamp.org/react-introduction-for-people-who-know-just-enough-jquery-to-get-by-2019-version-28a4b4316d1a
======
IloveHN84
Why not using jQuery? It delivers still fine works and one don't need another
syntax (JNX) or extra tools or npm packages

